# Cockatiel bowing at us



## sarahs (Jan 15, 2013)

Last night our cockatiel, JC, was sitting in his cage and he started bowing his head and putting his wings out at the same time. It looked very regal! (Think Zazu from Lion King when he bows at baby Simba). It was so adorable! 

Anyone have any idea why he might do this?


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

He is showing ownership and basicly saying this is mine and I like it


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

and he asks you to interact with him


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's what my cockatiel does to the femail
I think its a male thing to do


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Typical male behaviour to show ownership,like jennyLynn said.I think its really cute when they do it,and always praise their beautiful wings and feathers when they do it.X x


----------



## sarahs (Jan 15, 2013)

That makes sense- my DH got a bird call maker for Christmas and he was making it make noises for JC. He must have been telling the "other" bird this cage is mine. Thanks for all the help you all!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

My Kona did that last night too! So chances are he is a he then? I hope so. He stuck those wings out and bowed his head and swayed back and forth. This was his reaction to me blowing on him, which I did because he was being snappy at Mica over a toy. Bossy boy!


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

my girls do this also


----------

